# hasta llegar a las cercanías del hospital



## marsujai

Wieder Hilfe brauche ich. Der ganze Satz ist folgendes: "Tendrían unos quince, veinte minutos de viaje hasta llegar a las cercanías del hospital."
Ich würde sagen: "Sie hätten ungefähr fünfzehn, zwanzig Minuten Fahrt, um in der Nähe des Krankenhauses anzukommen."
Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## Aurin

marsujai said:


> Wieder Hilfe brauche ich. Der ganze Satz ist folgendes: "Tendrían unos quince, veinte minutos de viaje hasta llegar a las cercanías del hospital."
> Ich würde sagen: "Sie hätten ungefähr fünfzehn, zwanzig Minuten Fahrt, um in der Nähe des Krankenhauses anzukommen."
> Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?


 
Dein Satz ist in Ordnung. Llegar würde ich vielleicht mit gelangen/kommen übersetzen.
Ein anderer Vorschlag:
Sie bräuchten etwa fünfzehn bis zwanzig Minuten (Fahrt), um in die Nähe des Krankenhauses zu gelangen/kommen.


----------



## marsujai

Was sollte man hier sagen: In der Nähe oder in die Nähe?
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Aurin

"In" gehört zu den "Wechselpräpositionen", nach denen bei Bewegung  (Frage: wohin?) der Akkusativ und ansonsten der Dativ (Frage: wo?) steht.
Wo kommst du an? in der Nähe 
Wohin gelangst du? in die Nähe
Es kommt also darauf an, welches Verb du benutzt.


----------



## uguban

marsujai said:


> Wieder Hilfe brauche ich. Der ganze Satz ist folgendes: "Tendrían unos quince, veinte minutos de viaje hasta llegar a las cercanías del hospital."
> Ich würde sagen: "Sie hätten ungefähr fünfzehn, zwanzig Minuten Fahrt, um in der Nähe des Krankenhauses anzukommen."
> Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?


 
Sie werden wohl ungefähr 15, 20 Minuten gefahren sein, bis sie in die Nähe des Krankenhausen gelangten.

Das wäre mein Vorschlag. Es muss 'in die Nähe' heißen, weil du fragst: Wohin gelangten sie?

Achtung wegen 'tendrían' und 'llegar'. Da 'tendrían' eine Vermutung in der Vergangenheit ausdrückt, kannst du auf Deutsch nicht 'bräuchten' benutzen (das wäre präsentisch). 'Ankommen' benutzen wir auf Deutsch wesentlich weniger als ihr 'llegar'.


----------



## Aurin

uguban said:


> Sie werden wohl ungefähr 15, 20 Minuten gefahren sein, bis sie in die Nähe des Krankenhausen gelangten.
> 
> Das wäre mein Vorschlag. Es muss 'in die Nähe' heißen, weil du fragst: Wohin gelangten sie?
> 
> Achtung wegen 'tendrían' und 'llegar'. Da 'tendrían' eine Vermutung in der Vergangenheit ausdrückt, kannst du auf Deutsch nicht 'bräuchten' benutzen (das wäre präsentisch). 'Ankommen' benutzen wir auf Deutsch wesentlich weniger als ihr 'llegar'.


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass "bräuchten" (necesitarían) präsentisch ist? Meines Erachtens handelt es sich um den Konjunktiv II. 
"Sie werden gefahren sein" ist ein Futur II (habrán viajado). 
"Tendrían" ist condicional (hätten).


----------



## uguban

Aurin said:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass "bräuchten" (necesitarían) präsentisch ist? Meines Erachtens handelt es sich um den Konjunktiv II.
> "Sie werden gefahren sein" ist ein Futur II (habrán viajado).
> "Tendrían" ist condicional (hätten).


 
Hi, 

'bräuchten' ist natürlich Konj. II, aber eben im Präsens (vs. Konj. II der Vergangenheit 'er hätte gebraucht').

Bei den anderen Beispielen kannst du nicht einfach spanisches und deutsches Tempus gleichsetzen, weil es sich um modalen Gebrauch handelt, der in beiden Sprachen unterschiedlich ist.

Beispiel:

El hombre tendría unos treinta años. Der Mann wird so um die 30 gewesen sein.


----------



## Udo

Hallo !
 Wir müssten also erst mal wissen, ob die Gechichte in einer Vergangenheits-  oder in einer Gegenwartszeit erzählt wird. Das einzige konjugierte Verb  _tendría,_ das ist conditional, gibt uns keinen Aufschluss darüber.  Danach könnte man entscheiden, wie zu übersetzen ist.
 marsujai hatte aber schon mal mit Gegenwart angefangen.


----------



## marsujai

Die Geschichte ist in der Vergangenheit, im Präteritum.


----------



## marsujai

Noch etwas. Auf Spanisch würde ich den Satz folgendes formulieren: "Ellos necesitaban o necesitarían quince o veinte minutos para llegar" y no: "Ellos hubieran necesitado quince o veinte minutos para llegar". Der zweite Satz bedeutet, sie konnten nicht das Ziel erreichen. Mit dem ersten Satz möchte ich zeigen, es ist noch für sie möglich, das Ziel zu erreichen.


----------



## uguban

Wenn du das ausdrücken möchtest, ist doch Aurins Fassung von oben die richtige.


----------



## marsujai

Vielen Dank, das tue ich.


----------



## Aurin

marsujai said:


> Noch etwas. Auf Spanisch würde ich den Satz folgendermaßen (oder einfach: so) formulieren: "Ellos necesitaban o necesitarían quince o veinte minutos para llegar" y no: "Ellos hubieran necesitado quince o veinte minutos para llegar". Der zweite Satz bedeutet, sie konnten nicht das Ziel nicht erreichen. Mit dem ersten Satz möchte ich zeigen, es ist noch für sie noch möglich, das Ziel zu erreichen.


 
Anbei noch ein paar kleine Korrekturen.
Dann hat sich jetzt ja alles geklärt.


----------



## marsujai

Vielen Dank für deine Korrekturen, Aurin. Die akzeptiere ich gerne.


----------



## Udo

Nachdem sich nun geklärt hat, was genau mit dem spanischen Satz ausgedrückt werden sollte, würde ich doch die Formulierung von uguban bevorzugen:
Sie werden wohl ungefähr 15, 20 Minuten gefahren sein, bis sie in die Nähe des Krankenhausen gelangten.

Im Deutschen sind solche Sachen ziemlich unklar, da geht alles durcheinander. Darum können wir uns auch nicht richtig einigen.
Im Spanischen sind diese vielen Tempus- und Modus-Formen zwar sehr schwierig, aber doch ganz klar geregelt.


----------



## marsujai

Udo said:


> Nachdem sich nun geklärt hat, was genau mit dem spanischen Satz ausgedrückt werden sollte, würde ich doch die Formulierung von uguban bevorzugen:
> Sie werden wohl ungefähr 15, 20 Minuten gefahren sein, bis sie in die Nähe des Krankenhausen gelangten.
> 
> Im Deutschen sind solche Sachen ziemlich unklar, da geht alles durcheinander. Darum können wir uns auch nicht richtig einigen.
> Im Spanischen sind diese vielen Tempus- und Modus-Formen zwar sehr schwierig, aber doch ganz klar geregelt.


 
Vielen Dank, Udo. Ich finde trotzdem schwierig, den ersten Teil deines Satzes völlig zu verstehen.


----------



## dec-sev

marsujai said:


> Die Geschichte ist in der Vergangenheit, im Präteritum.


 
Al leerlo por primara vez pensé que se trataba del presente. Creo decir que por ejemplo estamos en algún lugar a los quince, veinte minutos del hospital y yo te pregunto: “¿Quánto tiempo se necesita para llegar a las cercanías del hospital?” y tú me respondes: “Unos diez minutos si tomes el taxi” y añades, “te tardaría unos quince minutos por el autobús.”
Quiero decir que se trata de una situación en presente, yo tengo posibilidad para optar entre el taxi y el autobús.
Suponemos que yo he optado por el taxi y he llegado al hospital usando ese medio del transporte. En este caso se puede decir: “Habrían tenido unos quince minutos se hubieras optado por el autobús.” ¿No?
¿O has referido a algo otro diciendo que la historia es en el pasado?


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola !
La forma del potencial se usa para dos cosas bastante diferentes. Por uno para indicar una consecuencia irreal del presente (o futuro) "si tuviera dinero compraría un coche".
Por otro para indicar el futuro visto desde cierto punto en el pasado. "En 1980 conoció una chica con que se casaría años despues." De hecho _ahora_ está casado.
El futuro, a su vez, también se usa para dos cosas diferentes. Por uno para indicar el futuro en el sentido temporal "pasará pasadomañana". Por otro para expresar una suposición en el presente o pasado. "Es dentista, ganará (va a ganar, debe de ganar) mucho dinero" ¡ ahora !.
Este uso del futuro para una suposición igual lo hacemos en Alemania.

En la frase presente, supongo, el potencial es _futuro del pasado _y este a su vez en plan de suposición.


----------



## marsujai

Udo, te felicito por tu nivel de español.
Me queda una duda: ¿Cómo traducirías al español la oración que proponés? Me refiero a: Sie werden wohl ungefähr 15, 20 Minuten gefahren sein ?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola marsujai !
Pués, esa frase quiere ser la traducción de la cual, que nos has presentado al principio. Si de veras lo es, ya no estoy seguro.
Para no seguir malentendiéndonos describo la situación en el cuento más vastamente, es decir si lo capté bién.
Unas personas fueron al hospital hace cierto tiempo. Eso es un hecho y ya es pasado. Ahora otra gente se pregunta ¿cuánto tiempo duró el viaje, más o menos? Y a esta pregunta se puede contestar con:
"Tendrían unos quince, veinte minutos de viaje ..."
Y esto precisamente quire decir:
"Sie werden wohl ungefähr 15, 20 Minuten gefahren sein ..."

Análisis gramatical, hasta estoy capaz: "werden" es el verbo para formar el futuro en alemán, aquí también para expresar una suposición. "gefahren sein" expresa pasado (forma compuesta con el perfecto, no sé, como se llama).
sie sind gefahren = viajaron
sie werden fahren = viajarán
ahora entretejemos ambos:
sie werden gefahren sein = viajarían (en este sentido de aquí)

La gramática teórica del alemán no domino tanto como la del español, la verdad que sé muy poco. Pero esto es todo lo normal, los hablantes nativos no nesecitamos conocimientos de la gramática, simplemente sabemos hablar, y ya.
Saludos


----------



## Aurin

Como dije en el post 6 "sie werden gefahren sein" es un Futur II (futuro perfecto) y el equivalente español es: habrán viajado


----------



## dec-sev

Hola Aurin:


Aurin said:


> Como dije en el post 6 "sie werden gefahren sein" es un Futur II (futuro perfecto) y el equivalente español es: habrán viajado


 
Pero en este caso la oración inicial debía ser _habrán tenido...._ para corresponder a la forma de_ werder gefahren sein._ ¿No?


----------



## uguban

Aurin said:


> Como dije en el post 6 "sie werden gefahren sein" es un Futur II (futuro perfecto) y el equivalente español es: habrán viajado


 
Perdona Aurin, pero esto sólo es parcialmente correcto (aunque no tengo muchas ganas de empezar todo el rollo de nuevo. Me parece que Udo ya lo ha explicado bastante bien).

'Sie werden wohl gefahren sein' (y no te olvides del 'wohl', adverbio que subraya el carácter de suposición) significa 'tendrían un viaje' refiriéndose a un hecho pasado en plan de suposición, es decir, no sé cuánto tiempo tardaron en el viaje pero supongo que sería de xx minutos.

Saludos


----------



## Aurin

uguban said:


> Perdona Aurin, pero esto sólo es parcialmente correcto (aunque no tengo muchas ganas de empezar todo el rollo de nuevo. Me parece que Udo ya lo ha explicado bastante bien).
> 
> 'Sie werden wohl gefahren sein' (y no te olvides del 'wohl', adverbio que subraya el carácter de suposición) significa 'tendrían un viaje' refiriéndose a un hecho pasado en plan de suposición, es decir, no sé cuánto tiempo tardaron en el viaje pero supongo que sería de xx minutos.
> 
> Saludos


También en español el futuro perfecto puede expresar la probabilidad de una acción anterior al momento presente:
¿Por qué no está aquí Pepe? - Se habrá perdido.


----------



## Aurin

dec-sev said:


> Hola Aurin:
> 
> 
> Pero en este caso la oración inicial debía ser _habrán tenido...._ para corresponder a la forma de_ werder gefahren sein._ ¿No?


 
Eso pensaba yo también.


----------



## uguban

Aurin said:


> También en español el futuro perfecto puede expresar la probabilidad de una acción anterior al momento presente:
> ¿Por qué no está aquí Pepe? - Se habrá perdido.


 
Sí, claro, lo sé, pero sólo si el punto de referencia se sitúa en el presente (¿Por qué no *está *aquí Pepe?). Si la acción se desarrolla en el pasado como en la historia de xxx (no sé su nombre) el condicional desempeña esta función.


----------



## dec-sev

uguban said:


> Sí, claro, lo sé, pero sólo si el punto de referencia se sitúa en el presente (¿Por qué no *está *aquí Pepe?). Si la acción se desarrolla en el pasado como en la historia de xxx (no sé su nombre) el condicional desempeña esta función.


 
¿No es necesario añadir algo como "dijo Maria" o dar alguna otra indicación al pasado para no confundirlo con el condicional cuando nos referemos al presente?

Si me preguntaras te ayudaría. -- La misma forma pero no hay ninguna referencia al pasaso.

Esta triste Jorje, Barcelona habrá perdido el partido.

Carmen dijo que Jorje estaba tirste. Barcelona habría perdido el partido.

Tú no lo dirás en serio. -- probablemente no lo dices en serio.

Carmen dijo que Jorje no lo diría en serio. -- lo mismo pero con la referencia la pasado.


----------



## marsujai

¡Hola amigos!

Aquí les envío un pequeño contexto de la historia. La misma es un cuento corto de cuatro páginas, pero incluyendo al menos algunas otras frases, creo que puedo disipar algunas dudas.

"Al sentir otro tirón fuerte en el bajo vientre, la joven creyó desmayar. No obstante aceptó resignada la decisión de tomar el “subterráneo”.
            A pesar del sostén de los brazos masculinos, apenas si podía caminar. Ya en el andén se alegraron al encontrar un metro a punto de partir. Con gesto rápido y seguro, el hombre casi alzó a su mujer y le ayudó a acomodarse en uno de los pocos asientos libres.
            Ambos evaluaron que tendrían unos quince, veinte minutos de viaje hasta llegar a las cercanías del hospital."

Una vez más, gracias por todas las respuestas.


----------



## uguban

Dann würde ich es so sagen:

Beide schätzten, dass die Fahrt bis in die Nähe des Krankenhauses ungefähr 15, 20 Minuten dauern würde.


----------

